#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What are you downloading at the moment?

## poolcleaner

Unwell has got one of ajarn's all time hottest threads going with his "What are you listening to" thread so I'm hitting off with the 'downloading thread'

what torrents, music, movies, programs, pron are you downloading?

For me......I'm 3/4 way through the 'Guinea Pig' movie series, almost done with 'Azumi 2', halfway with 'Ichi the Killer', nearly done with the complete 'Katrina18' piccys and a bit into 'Salon Kitty' for Harry.

next up.......'stabbing westward' all albums and i hope to find the 'Courage' software for learning Thai!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

twins doing twins, 73% there.
hope to have it for breakfast. :Smile:

----------


## poolcleaner

Let us know if it's worthwhile and pop up the torrent or name!!

----------


## Harry

> and a bit into 'Salon Kitty' for Harry.


haven't you been following my therads in the pub, poolie? obviously not cos i finsihed downloading SK this morning. now i just need MH to sod of for two hours whilst i watch it  :Smile:

----------


## poolcleaner

What's this 'pub' then Harry?

----------


## Harry

> What's this 'pub' then Harry?


surely it's the place where the greatest _member_ activity takes place.

----------


## poolcleaner

Bit cryptic Harry.

More clues are necessary.

For instance..why would I read something in this pub?
Or more to the point..why would you think I'd read something in this pub?

----------


## Harry

click here to go to the pub ... https://teakdoor.com/forum//forumdisplay-f_12.html

----------


## Fstop

Lost eps. 5-9, Survivor ep. 2

Next up is Desperate Housewives and 24

----------


## Harry

> Lost eps. 5-9


series 2 i assume? i got them all up to & inc. 12... shame you're not nearer. (shall i post some spoliers) i'm trying to get hold of episode 13, which came out last wednesday.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm just formatting my new 200Gig HD, then the world is my oyster!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

How much did that cost you marmite??

----------


## Marmite the Dog

3590b

----------


## dirtydog

> I'm just formatting my new 200Gig HD, then *the world is my oyster!*


dont believe that marmers, I have 2 120gb hdds in this pc, next week I shall be buying a 2 or 300gb to chuck in there with them, never can have enough memory space  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It'll give me a combined total of 360Gig - enough for a while.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Christ, i thought I was well endowed with 120... :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm transferring 80Gb to te new drive, but its taking ages and slowing my PC down to a standstill.

Anyone know how long that is supposed to take?

----------


## Harry

> Anyone know how long that is supposed to take?

----------


## tuferguson

> For me......I'm 3/4 way through the 'Guinea Pig' movie series, almost done with 'Azumi 2', halfway with 'Ichi the Killer', nearly done with the complete 'Katrina18' piccys and a bit into 'Salon Kitty' for Harry.


Azumi 2?   Is that follow up to the Azumi female samurai / mercenery movie with the mad baddie whos a bit of a poof as he wears all white and make up?

Where are you downloading it from?  I loved the movie - she was sooooo hot hot hot!

As for me - Behind the green door and Deep Throat.   :Smile:

----------


## tuferguson

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I'm just formatting my new 200Gig HD, then *the world is my oyster!*
> 
> 
> dont believe that marmers, I have 2 120gb hdds in this pc, next week I shall be buying a 2 or 300gb to chuck in there with them, never can have enough memory space


cant wait for the optical drives that are gong to be realeased this year - terrabytes  :goldcup:

----------


## poolcleaner

> Azumi 2?   Is that follow up to the Azumi female samurai / mercenery movie with the mad baddie whos a bit of a poof as he wears all white and make up?
> 
> Where are you downloading it from?  I loved the movie - she was sooooo hot hot hot!
> 
> As for me - Behind the green door and Deep Throat.


yeh, I hope it's the follow on to the samurai movie and not another pron movie!!!

She is such a cutie be nice if she was in a pronny!

----------


## Ice Maiden

I'm downloading the Arctic Monkeys new album annnnd a few songs from Endorphine.

----------


## I am Ginger

> I'm downloading the Arctic Monkeys new album annnnd a few songs from Endorphine.


Arctic Monkeys? You have good taste. _When the Sun Goes Down_ is brilliant!

Chris.

----------


## Harry

woke up this moring to find that i had snagged: -

sexy pistols - anarchy in the uk - video
sexy pistols - god save the qeuen - video
spear of destiny - prisoner of love - audio

still waiting on a host of otters  :Sad:

----------


## Harry

snagged... 'Penetration - Come into the Open' - audio *woot* *woot*

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Nothing really.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Tunnel Vision

----------


## poolcleaner

souixsie and the banshees..once upon a time and twice upon a time.

----------


## Harry

^ i'll have mittagesen(sp) & hong kong gardens off of you sometime ole' bean  :Smile: 

at the moment i'm about 50% thru Lost - series 2 episode 13

----------


## Fstop

They're up to ep. 13 in Lost - that's the newest episode. I've watched the first 9 and am downloading the rest now. A truly awesome show.

----------


## Harry

92.83% of lost series 2 episode 13, what a drag... so slow!

i want to download the pistols live in frisco, but that's 600-700mb, may take years uisng shareaza  :Sad:

----------


## Harry

sex pistols - live at the roxy, london 1977 - video

70% done. it'll prolly turn out to be an episdoe of neigh-bors that some wag has cunningly renamed. *shakes fist at computer*

----------


## poolcleaner

Learning thai script interactive.(courage software)
Rosetta stone thai
Apocalypse Now redux should just about be finished..

----------


## Harry

> sex pistols - live at the roxy, london 1977 - video
> 
> 70% done. it'll prolly turn out to be an episdoe of neigh-bors that some wag has cunningly renamed. *shakes fist at computer*


snagged it!

GSTQ x 2
Seventeen
Liar
New York

i'm trying to download the Winterland show (their last) in Frisco, circa 1978'  :party43:

----------


## tuferguson

Bill Hicks - Relentless

----------


## poolcleaner

teentopanga  - summer lesbians

----------


## poolcleaner

> teentopanga  - summer lesbians


I've got about 5 of this young thing....might put up a snappy!!

----------


## Harry

i've got two downloads sitting on 99% & they've gone into 'pending' status Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

----------


## friscofrankie

jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin

----------


## Fstop

I've got loads to watch - 24 and Lost eps to keep me busy for awhile. Desperate Housewives is next.

----------


## Harry

pistols video - live in frisco

----------


## poolcleaner

I'm a bit worried by you '24' and 'lost' downloaders..

Can't you just watch it on TV or satellite?

----------


## Harry

> I'm a bit worried by you '24' and 'lost' downloaders..
> 
> Can't you just watch it on TV or satellite?


i can only speak for us londerners, no we can't. london has recently finished series 1 and will prolly view series 2 in the autumn. the US are halfway thru series two, and i just can't wait. thanks to the guys who rip it, encode it & slap it on the www. :salut:

----------


## poolcleaner

Maybe we should do a thread on 'Lost'.

I'm perplexed as to it's popularity, I mean, I'm not sayng it isn't great or anything but it was on AXN here ages ago and  never really bothered.

Now it's almost impossible to log in anywhere and not see 'Lost' mentioned somewhere!
(ps loved your Lost sig!!)

I've lived through the city centre office worker syndrome where the latest thing is a must see but here in LoS...........sometimes I'm pushed to flick on the footy let alone watch a TV series!

----------


## Fstop

I only get like 3 English channels here in LOS. Started watching Lost whilst in Korea and was instantly hooked. I'm an addict, so much so that the main reason I got internet was to be able to download it. Plus, I don't have to sit through 20 minutes of commercials when I download it.

There's a Korean expat site (no, not Dave'$) that I belong to (yes, believe it or not I'm a member of other boards) and the Lost thread is well over 100 pages now.

----------


## poolcleaner

well go on...tell us (me) more........

what's the attraction?

does it have aliens or supernatural goings-on?

----------


## Harry

> does it have aliens or supernatural goings-on?


i guess if you've watched it from the beginning, you kinda get hooked. yes there are supernatural goings-on. it's got some many interesting & complicated characters as well as storylines, that's waht does it for me. mind you when i found out that charlie was shagging kate in real-life, i was gutted... he's such a twat (english as well)

i too belong to a lost message board *shame* & like nothing more than to post spoilers & stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Fstop

Each episode just raises more questions. It's a serial -- kinda leaves you wanting more, and thus it has this addiction. Don't really want to post any spoilers - you should really check it out yourself. 

Basic plot is that a plane crashes on an island and the survivors have to find a way to live on the island with each other and with other things as well. I guess you say supernatural, but not really (although there are polar bears and horses there). The first season mainly dealt with them living with each other and their surroundings and the hope that they may be rescued, and the second season (so far) is them discovering that they are not alone on the island.....and how to deal with that, along with each character getting darker in their characterizations. Pretty good stuff, actually.

----------


## Harry

^ the first season had plenty of references to the 'others', so they knew they weren't alone quite early on. whatever happened to the mad french bird!?! why doesn't hurley get any slimmer?!? why isn't there more sex, i mean what else is there to do on an island whilst waiting to be rescued?!?

----------


## poolcleaner

So it *was* based on 'Survivor' then?

----------


## Fstop

The French lady is in the latest episode, #14, which raises yet more questions. What happened to Walt and why is he so special? How did "the others" arrive there? What the hell is that black smoke thing? Where are they exactly? Are they being punished by fate? Is it a dream? Are they all dead? Is it the future or the past? Why does the island give so many characters temptations? So many questions.....which is why so many of us watch....

----------


## Harry

^ have to disagree there. i just go thru watchinh #14 at the end of last week. no mad french bird has been seen for many episodes now,. charlie went mad cos his dreams & assulted the korean bird in her garden. he & sawyer conned lock into move the arms cache & subsequently nicked them. sawyer has now declared himeslf the de-facto dictaor being in posession of the guns. mr echo was making trees he 'liked' with crosses.

----------


## poolcleaner

> The French lady is in the latest episode, #14, which raises yet more questions. What happened to Walt and why is he so special? How did "the others" arrive there? What the hell is that black smoke thing? Where are they exactly? Are they being punished by fate? Is it a dream? Are they all dead? Is it the future or the past? Why does the island give so many characters temptations? So many questions.....which is why so many of us watch....





> ^ have to disagree there. i just go thru watchinh #14 at the end of last week. no mad french bird has been seen for many episodes now,. charlie went mad cos his dreams & assulted the korean bird in her garden. he & sawyer conned lock into move the arms cache & subsequently nicked them. sawyer has now declared himeslf the de-facto dictaor being in posession of the guns. mr echo was making trees he 'liked' with crosses.


Err....fark..........this was a plane crash on an island and there's no sex or loads of bint with titties hanging out?
Might have to pass.............Azumi 2 is nearly done 1.94% to go!

----------


## Fstop

> ^ have to disagree there. i just go thru watchinh #14 at the end of last week. no mad french bird has been seen for many episodes now,. charlie went mad cos his dreams & assulted the korean bird in her garden. he & sawyer conned lock into move the arms cache & subsequently nicked them. sawyer has now declared himeslf the de-facto dictaor being in posession of the guns. mr echo was making trees he 'liked' with crosses.


That was episode 13 -- go and download 14 - she's back. I just watched it last night. We get to see more of Sayid's story, and more importantly, we get to see what happens (sort of) when the timer in the bunker runs out.

----------


## poolcleaner

> That was episode 13 -- go and download 14 - she's back. I just watched it last night. We get to see more of Sayid's story, and more importantly, we get to see what happens (sort of) when the timer in the bunker runs out.


You guys are making this up.....................

Next thing danbo will be in here talking about Mrs Green's marshmallows and the vicar's new bicycle.

----------


## friscofrankie

Like the sand in an Hour glass...
Reduced to discussing Soap Operas.

tsk, tsk ,tsk......

----------


## poolcleaner

Really Frisco, you of all people shold be able to step back and look at discussion boards and realise they are nowt more than 'soap operas' themselves!!

----------


## Harry

> Originally Posted by Harry
> 
> ^ have to disagree there. i just go thru watchinh #14 at the end of last week. no mad french bird has been seen for many episodes now,. charlie went mad cos his dreams & assulted the korean bird in her garden. he & sawyer conned lock into move the arms cache & subsequently nicked them. sawyer has now declared himeslf the de-facto dictaor being in posession of the guns. mr echo was making trees he 'liked' with crosses.
> 
> 
> That was episode 13 -- go and download 14 - she's back. I just watched it last night. We get to see more of Sayid's story, and more importantly, we get to see what happens (sort of) when the timer in the bunker runs out.


fair enough, i obviously don't know my episodes. i will scour the www. for #14

----------


## friscofrankie

:Smile:  jeese, Got me there!
Soap Operas;
We live 'em, in one way or another, don't we?
I'll shut up and go back to work.

----------


## Harry

21.76% of lost s2 #14  :Smile:

----------


## Ice Maiden

> jeese, Got me there!
> Soap Operas;
> We live 'em, in one way or another, don't we?
> I'll shut up and go back to work.


Indeed we do! Notice my thread in the games room  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

53.46% of lost s2 #14  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

Sex Pistols - Live in San Francisco - 1978 (576mb)  :party43:

----------


## Harry

100% of lost s2 #14  :sheep2:

----------


## Harry

> Maybe we should do a thread on 'Lost'.


"Lost" Girls Arrested for DUI

ABC hit's stars nabbed minutes apart on Hawaiian highway 

Two actresses from the television series "Lost" were arrested early yesterday within minutes of each other for drunk driving in Hawaii, where the ABC megahit is filmed. Honolulu cops nabbed Michelle Rodriguez, 27, and Cynthia Watros, 37, just past midnight after spotting their cars weaving on the Kalaniana'ole Highway, which connects Kailua and Honolulu. The women, both of whom failed field sobriety tests, were each charged with driving under the influence and released after posting $500 bail. Rodriguez, who plays "Ana Lucia" on the TV series, and Watros, who plays "Libby," are scheduled for December 29 license revocation hearings in District Court. Rodriguez's Honolulu Police Department booking photo can be seen below, while Watros's mug shot is on the following page.





Cynthia Watros looks HAMMERED. Check out the red eyes.

----------


## poolcleaner

Downloading the Milton Twins!!!
Milton Twins 30 - Hit and run Pee!

I hope they're not referring to a Thai Bus Driving Ghost! I will be dissappointed!

----------


## Fstop

Harry that happened way back in December

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Downloading the Milton Twins!!!
> Milton Twins 30 - Hit and run Pee!


I like the Milton twins, ... though I don't think I'd be very interested in either one of them in isolation. They work so well together..
 :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> ^ the first season had plenty of references to the 'others', so they knew they weren't alone quite early on. whatever happened to the mad french bird!?! why doesn't hurley get any slimmer?!? why isn't there more sex, i mean what else is there to do on an island whilst waiting to be rescued?!?


Doing laundry and applying make-up?  They look amazingly clean and fresh for someone who has spent (how many?) weeks on a deserted tropical island.

----------


## Harry

> Harry that happened way back in December


i'm in a different time zone to you.




> Doing laundry and applying make-up? They look amazingly clean and fresh for someone who has spent (how many?) weeks on a deserted tropical island.


about two months ins't it? i always notice how well made-up claire appears to be, especially for a woman whose baby has gone missing several times. thank god for the hatch, it seems to have limitless supplies of most everything  :Smile:

----------


## kenkannif

Just got Lost, Medium, Firewall (new film) new American Idol and Survivor, Surface, Killer Instinct, Numbers, Hotel Babylon, The IT Crowd, Charmed, Bones, House, some David Attenbrough (sp?) and a few others bits and bobs. 

Class!

----------


## Fstop

You watch Numbers? I can't believe that show is still on the air. Watched a few episodes last season and just got tired of the same exact formula every episode.

----------


## Gerbil

> Christ, i thought I was well endowed with 120...


1.2TB for me.  :Smile:

----------


## kenkannif

> You watch Numbers? I can't believe that show is still on the air. Watched a few episodes last season and just got tired of the same exact formula every episode.


It's so so....I watch anything to be honest mate. The new season is quite good though.

----------


## Dr_Ding_Dong

I like to download porn - I like it

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> some David Attenbrough


Which site did you find your DA on?

----------


## Harry

> Just got Lost...


assumes you meant "Lost" - can you retain a copy of episodes 15 & 16 for me when they're out?

----------


## Fstop

> assumes you meant "Lost" - can you retain a copy of episodes 15 & 16 for me when they're out?


15 airs on March 1st. 16, however, doesn't air until April 5th.  :Sad:

----------


## Harry

^ hopefully i'll be connected by April, but march is unlilkely the way things are goin at the mo.

----------


## kenkannif

> Which site did you find your DA on?


Fat Chris mate. He does them for me. 

I'll lend you to burn if you like???

----------


## kenkannif

> assumes you meant "Lost" - can you retain a copy of episodes 15 & 16 for me when they're out?


I keep them all so yes and I'll lend you Surface it's similar.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Fat Chris mate. He does them for me. 
> 
> I'll lend you to burn if you like???


What ones have you got mate?

----------


## kenkannif

Don't know off the top of my head. 

Snake one, wolf one. And a whole 4 or 5 part series about undergrowth or summin' 

I'll get CS to post them tonight or something.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I wouldn't mind a copy of that series he did about human development and 'Life on Earth' of course.

----------


## kenkannif

Will try....gotta do the Penang ting first  :Wink:

----------


## poolcleaner

Anyone want a copy of 'Azumi 2'?

No problems........if you speak French!!      :Confused:

----------


## tuferguson

downloading it from Pirate Bay with English subtitles!

----------


## Fstop

24 ep. 9 and Desperate Housewives. Just finished downloading the entire 3rd season of Smallville - took 4 days!!

----------


## kenkannif

^ LoL...got 24...good ain't it?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've found a torrent site with all the natural history documentaries you could imagine on it. They're a bit slow, though.

----------


## kenkannif

Sort us out geezer please  :Wink:  

Got the Dr Who Crimbo special yesterday....woo hoo da la da la woo hoo (that's the theme tune that is!). The Cybermen! 

Billy Piper is really good in it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Sort us out geezer please


I'll post a link tonight - its on my other PC at home.

----------


## kenkannif

Safe mate, thanks! 

Anything you're desperately after???

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I don't think so (apart from my tea  :Smile:  ). I'll let you know if anything comes to mind.

----------


## kenkannif

When I don't have to I can think of loads of shit I want....when I actually have to.....none come to mind!

----------


## Fstop

> ^ LoL...got 24...good ain't it?


Best show on television, IMO. Bought all four seasons while I was on Samui --- it's killing me waiting a week for each episode to air now that I have to watch it (somewhat) properly.

----------


## kenkannif

Jack rocks mate. But yeah I get them 2 or 3 at a time but the wait is a pain (and I often end up forgetting what's happened from one show to the next). 

Okay there's another good show like that, the second season is due in March....Prison Break (13 episodes)! Very good indeed! Get it!

----------


## Fstop

The 6th season of the Sopranos is also due in March. FINALLY!!

----------


## dirtydog

Just got the second volume of "best of not the 9 oclock news", I should mention its best not to have 10 series downloading at the same time, takes days and days  :Sad:

----------


## marklatham

Desperate housewives is the big thing in australia.....
Makes you think doesn't it?

----------


## kenkannif

^ It's an excellent show mate, I well like it. Superbly dark, funny and very well done.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Try this place KK.

MV Group

----------


## poolcleaner

Some advice please.

How does one determine the language of a movie one has selected for download?

I seem to be getting 'Spanish' torrents mainly. Apocalypse Now redux in Spanish! Nothing in the filename to suggest it's not English!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Are you sure your player isn't set up for Spanish?

----------

